# Small engine generators



## NVSmith (Aug 12, 2010)

-Take a look at this link: Building your own generator. and read about efforts to make electric power generators on the cheap using lawn mower engines and automobile alternators.


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks, that's and interesting site. I think I'll bookmark it.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

quick charge pma


----------

